# J Code



## armymomryan (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone know the J code for Lopressor (Metoprolol)


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 3, 2010)

I am still showing it is coded/billed under the unlisted J3490


----------



## armymomryan (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for your help, I am newly certified (Jan. 210) and am working for a coding and billing company, no-one there knows anything about cardiology and we just acquired a new account for a cardiologist, I was put in charge of coding and billing the Docs procedures at the hospital, I am pretty good with the caths and stress tests, I am still learning a lot and love the challenge but still need and greatly appreciate the help !!!


----------

